# I don’t know why I put up with this bs



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Do UberEat. It give you more. at least $4 for this trip


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

That is pretty ridiculous. Have you looked into other surrounding markets?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JD1 said:


> It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.
> 
> View attachment 514707
> View attachment 514708


I don't know much about rideshare. In the food delivery business, this would be a muscle memory decline.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Minimum fare of Uber in my area is around $4 in my area. I think $3.84 OR $3.48.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Appreciate the suggestion. I’m in Charleston SC which was a decent market in good times, but it is a hospitality driven market, so it’s been rough here.

Charlotte is up the road, about ~3 hours, so not interesting to me. Minimum fare in this market must have changed at some point.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

JD1 said:


> It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.
> 
> View attachment 514707
> View attachment 514708


It's like you're working for the benefit of Uber and not for yourself.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

JD1 said:


> It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.
> 
> View attachment 514707
> View attachment 514708


And yet you'll be right back at it tomorrow......now won't ya!


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Lol. I don’t know. I’ve been through a lot in five years, and it just keeps getting worse and worse. The business just isn’t there in my market to make this at all worthwhile. And this latest example is just a slap in the face. 

This level of exploitation is new to me, I’m no longer just annoyed. I’m pissed.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This is why i have my own personal passenger list. 
They call me for long trips anything over an hour i will take them. 
I have not done a actual uber x in over a year . My min fee is 100 dollars .
I did one sunday and i have another this wed 172 miles 250 dollars . Yes dead head home perfectly fine with me . comes out to 25 an hour no bs


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> This is why i have my own personal passenger list.
> They call me for long trips anything over an hour i will take them.
> I have not done a actual uber x in over a year . My min fee is 100 dollars .
> I did one sunday and i have another this wed 172 miles 250 dollars . Yes dead head home perfectly fine with me . comes out to 25 an hour no bs


I'd be good with that. I have a dozen or so people that I regularly drive. But they are usually just short trips and unfortunately too sporadic.
This was kind of a test run for me after sitting out for the last 6 months. I did the same thing a couple of years ago, took a six month break to do other things. Every time I come back, I feel like the platform just ran another leg down in a race to the bottom.

We have a lot of unemployment in my area at the moment, so it is likely there is an excess supply of drivers. The elephant in the room that no one is talking about is inflation. 22% of all US dollars ever created were made in 2020. Food and housing costs are rising. Gas is the only thing that is flat right now because of excess supply and corona.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

JD1, I drove in Charleston for a while pre 2020. I always hate picking up those $3.00 rides downtown. You have to contend with all the headaches of traffic, pedestrians, carriages, etc. to go about a mile for 3 lousy bucks. In addition college kids and restaurant workers never tip. Now that the tourism business is dead, I don't drive at all. Ever. Best of luck.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> JD1, I drove in Charleston for a while pre 2020. I always hate picking up those $3.00 rides downtown. You have to contend with all the headaches of traffic, pedestrians, carriages, etc. to go about a mile for 3 lousy bucks. In addition college kids and restaurant workers never tip. Now that the tourism business is dead, I don't drive at all. Ever. Best of luck.


Be happy you aren't the guy that just bought the brand new Toyota suv.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Be happy you aren't the guy that just bought the brand new Toyota suv to do X 4 days a week.


Brother, you got that right. Way too much overhead for this racket, lol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> And yet you'll be right back at it tomorrow......now won't ya!


Yes, he will.
And a month from now he'll post something similar ...
And a month after that ...

Instead of actually DOING something about it.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, he will.
> And a month from now he'll post something similar ...
> And a month after that ...
> 
> Instead of actually DOING something about it.


lol. Now that's a good shot in the arm. Appreciate it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JD1 said:


> Brother, you got that right. Way too much overhead for this racket, lol.


I'm sorry I misread his post. It was just 4 days a month. Enough to make the payment I guess..


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm sorry I misread his post. It was just 4 days a month. Enough to make the payment I guess..


To each his own, not really any of our business. I wish him and his rationalizations well, lol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JD1 said:


> lol. Now that's a good shot in the arm. Appreciate it.


I only picked up at the times and places where the right people were going to be.
I worked at 5am. I took people to catch their flights because they were business people.
I took people to work.
I worked at 4pm. I took people home from work. I took them to dinner and drinks with friends and family.

Some of us set a $ goal; we drive till we hit that mark.
Not me.
I set a # goal. The number of people I got to pitch.
I wanted to average one per hour.

I talked to EVERY one of them about my favorite subject: me. It was part of the cost of the ride. Either put up with my pitch or walk. 
I gave them a sixty second resume about ... ME.
Then I asked them if they knew of a job in the company they work for for someone with my skills.
IF they said 'no', I'd ask about their competition ... any room there?
No? "Looks like we here. Thanks for the call .. bye"

NEXT!

I did NOT pick up in the ghetto, at colleges, at drunk tanks at 1am. NONE of those people are going to be able to help me.
I did NOT GAF about tips, stars, complaints ... just didn't care. Didn't fit into my business model.
Uber would send me a text about not accepting enough? Tough.
If my ap fired up tomorrow ... good. If not ... well, shit jobs are easy to find.

I did that for months. I'd get two or three good leads a week.
Actually turned down a couple of other shit jobs.
Then, one of the frogs I kissed turned into a Prince; and I found a home.

Now, I don't suck Uber's schlong any more.

It IS a great opportunity to meet a lot of people, a lot of different people.
Every once in a while one of them can help -- and will help if you ask.
It's an odds game.
Ask.
Ask.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I only picked up at the times and places where the right people were going to be.
> I worked at 5am. I took people to catch their flights because they were business people.
> I took people to work.
> I worked at 4pm. I took people home from work. I took them to dinner and drinks with friends and family.
> ...


Not motivated by this. Sorry.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

JD1 said:


> Not motivated by this. Sorry.


Ya, me neither. Pretty ridiculous story. ... and I'm not sorry. Yawn!

Oh, and there's no C in shlong. Get some jewish friends already.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JD1 said:


> It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.
> 
> View attachment 514707
> View attachment 514708


The 2017 introduction of the scam called Upfront Pricing combined with perpetually increasing booking fees and perpetually decreasing driver pay rates = Uber grabbing more than 50% of the gross revenue of your trip.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

JD1 said:


> It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.
> 
> View attachment 514707
> View attachment 514708


At least you earned 5 points from the ride. Consider yourself lucky because there's other drivers out there willing to do it for 3 points.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

JD1 said:


> It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.
> 
> View attachment 514707
> View attachment 514708


You're right they totally rip off the drivers for years now, all started by the scum bag Travis, I always hope they find that guy in a hole one day missing his head.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JD1 said:


> Not motivated by this. Sorry.


I didn't think you would be.
Which is why you'll be back here in a few months crying about being deactivated and 'what am I going to do?'

You are an ant.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I never look at two things: total amount rider paid and amount Uber took. Not a single positive thought comes from either. 

I know what my rates are and what I agreed to. Most times it isn't worth driving, so I don't. Winter is coming so it will only get worse. 

As I tell everybody, Home Depot is almost always hiring.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd get $4.80 or $5.40 off a taxi customer for that.

This is going to be the death of uber.

Min trips are getting to the point where they are more expensive than a cab fare. More and more often i'm hearing that i'm cheaper than uber/lyft would have been.

I get more than a couple fares like that a day. They suck but i'm getting $4.80 or 5.40 towards my expenses at the very least. Which is almost double what your getting.

I had one Friday evening when I was dropping off at a hotel. A guy walked up and asked how much to get to "_insert restaurant name I already forgot_"

"The one right up the street?"

"Yeah"

"$5.00?"

"Sold, that's like half of uber" then he motioned for his family and they piled into the car. 3 minutes later I got a $7.00 cash in my hand.

Half the cost to the customer and twice the pay to me. Plus it was $7.00 for a walk up customer taking them right around the corner, all of 3-4 minutes driving.

I just pulled the $5.00 price out of my Furry magical behind expecting them to walk... should have known better with uber and lyfts min being higher than that.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

If you at least had an incentive that would still give a little motivation for low ball short rides, doing it without any promotion that's depressing.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I didn't think you would be.
> Which is why you'll be back here in a few months crying about being deactivated and 'what am I going to do?'
> 
> You are an ant.


And you sound like you need to go re-read your copy of Dale Carnegie's "How to Win Friends and Influence People". Or maybe listen to the audiobook version while you rehearse your elevator speech for that next life-changing Uber ride.

Have a great day.

https://www.audible.com/pd/How-to-W...cvo_crid=76622343149833&Matchtype=e&gclsrc=ds


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JD1 said:


> And you sound like you need to go re-read your copy of Dale Carnegie's "How to Win Friends and Influence People".


My boyish charm and natural good looks take me as far as I need to go; I have all the friends I need or can afford. And, I don't 'influence' people -- I just give them orders.
I suggest you read "The Seven Habits of Highly Effective People" by Steven Covey AND "Rich Dad - Poor Dad" by Robt Kiyosaki.


JD1 said:


> Have a great day.


Hey, you too! 
Thank you!
Ooops, I think I hear the ap calling. 
Another $2.63 ride ... run ant, run.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JD1 said:


> It's been ridiculous for some time, but I just can't put up with these greedy bastards any more.
> 
> View attachment 514707
> View attachment 514708


What is the problem ... 2.88$= One McDonald's break menu= 2.50$+ tax
You can get 1.50 breakfast menu with a breakfast sausage muffin + hash brown . Play a 1 dollar lottery with the leftover change. Don't look at what pax paid.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

mbd said:


> What is the problem ... 2.88$= One McDonald's break menu= 2.50$+ tax
> You can get 1.50 breakfast menu with a breakfast sausage muffin + hash brown . Play a 1 dollar lottery with the leftover change. Don't look at what pax paid.


I imagine this is what a typical serf sounded like back in the Middle Ages.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

There really needs to be a $5 minimum to drivers in most markets, $6 in the high-priced ones.

In my market, it's $3.20 minimum; $4 for a rider cancel- we get paid more if they cancel!

This is not right, drive 5 miles for pickup, 3 minute boarding exchange, ride for 4 miles, 2 minute
exit exchange.... 18 minutes, drive 9 miles, get $3.20, subject to self employment, federal and state 
taxes, plus pay for gas, car depreciation, other car expenses.

Whatever pricing strategy is required to meet that, to make it worthwhile to riders/ pax/ Uber, $5
minimum to driver, maybe $6.67 minimum for any Uber ride. Option to pay $2 more for a top-rated 
driver (to replace Uber Select). This would be fair to all.

Uber Eats: $5 minimum surcharge to driver + $5 minimum for ride + presumptive 15% tip (retractable by customer).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

El Impulsador said:


> At least you earned 5 points from the ride. Consider yourself lucky because there's other drivers out there willing to do it for 3 points.


Yea, 5 points! Just think, if you add your points to your dollars, it's almost as much as Uber made from the passenger. Be grateful for those points!


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Driver100 said:


> There really needs to be a $5 minimum to drivers in most markets, $6 in the high-priced ones.
> 
> In my market, it's $3.20 minimum; $4 for a rider cancel- we get paid more if they cancel!
> 
> ...


I like the idea of flat $5 minimum rates, but this kind of labor supply exploitation is the game Uber likes to play. They will drive their costs to the lowest possible threshold, while using bullshit meaningless point system as a hollow gesture to the pitiful drivers like me out here finding it impossible to justify this insanity.

In a small market like mine with excess drivers they can afford to run the minimum fare down to a ridiculous low. It is ruthlessly exploitative. This is the Darwinian nature of the beast and every day we are the proverbial pigs out to be slaughtered.

Every business that contracts piece work out to independent contractors are guilty of the same practice. Whether it is Dish Network, DirectTV, etc. They are all pushing the boundaries to increase their margins and our willingness to accept these gigs is their golden ticket. It is a labor pool that is too easy for them to fill, especially when economic pressure causes greater abundance of desperate people willing to accept the crumbs.

Point is that times like these make rideshare a horrible trap to fall into, so I'd counsel finding other work if at all possible.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Do UberEat. It give you more. at least $4 for this trip


 No UE doesn't!! My shortest and I have had many has been 3.00. After 45 minutes (10 minutes to p/u and waiting 35 minutes in the drive-thru). UE doesn't pay for FREE DELIVERY PICKUPS. You are wasting your time!! You make 3.00 an hour for their BS. While they charge the customer (which I can verify and have had. This customer ordered 2 McDonald breakfast sandwiches 2 for 4.00, 2 OJ's, 2 hash browns. The normal cost should have been around 10 bucks. Uber charged her 35.00. She only lived not a mile away, I had to wait in drive-thru behind 10 cars. That time was all on me. Made 3.00 and no tip!!



Valar Dohaeris said:


> I never look at two things: total amount rider paid and amount Uber took. Not a single positive thought comes from either.
> 
> I know what my rates are and what I agreed to. Most times it isn't worth driving, so I don't. Winter is coming so it will only get worse.
> 
> As I tell everybody, Home Depot is almost always hiring.


 Wal-mart is always hiring


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

JD1 said:


> I'd be good with that. I have a dozen or so people that I regularly drive. But they are usually just short trips and unfortunately too sporadic.
> This was kind of a test run for me after sitting out for the last 6 months. I did the same thing a couple of years ago, took a six month break to do other things. Every time I come back, I feel like the platform just ran another leg down in a race to the bottom.
> 
> We have a lot of unemployment in my area at the moment, so it is likely there is an excess supply of drivers. The elephant in the room that no one is talking about is inflation. 22% of all US dollars ever created were made in 2020. Food and housing costs are rising. Gas is the only thing that is flat right now because of excess supply and corona.


Agree that inflation (and eventually hyperinflation) is in our future.

In terms of deflation, there are a number of things other than gas which cost less or WAY less than they used to. Examples:

1) Computer technology. Way way cheaper than it used to be. Your smartphone has more power than a 15-20 foot long supercomputer used to have. I have an old hard drive in my garage as a collectible that is the size if a desk drawer and weighs 35#. When it was new in the 1990's, it had a capacity of 120MB (absolutely dinky now compared to GB or even TB capacities). The real kicker: That hard drive originally cost $120,000, as much as a decent home at the time. My boss was gonna throw it in the trash, do I said "I'll take it!".

2) Airfares (when adjusted for inflation) are MUCH cheaper than, say, 35-40 years ago. Admittedly they nickel and dime you now for extra bags, etc.

3) Stock commissions. I remember (as a former stockbroker) seeing commissions occasionally be $1,000 or more when people bought and sold stocks (each way). Now I can daytrade like a madman and my total commission is ZERO!

4) Drugs- prescription drugs eventually get replaced by much cheaper generics.

5) Phone calls- I remember when a single long distance call could cost $10-20. With my smartphone I can call pretty much anywhere in the world for free.

I'm sure there are other examples people can come up with, but this should be enough to demonstrate my point.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Agree that inflation (and eventually hyperinflation) is in our future.
> 
> In terms of deflation, there are a number of things other than gas which cost less or WAY less than they used to. Examples:
> 
> ...


Great points. We do take a lot for granted with technology, especially things like bandwidth and computing power. I think Apple raising cost of their most popular flagship iPhone by $100, a 12% increase, without a charger and earphones, is inflationary relative to the modest improvement of this particular technology. 5G infrastructure is still a long way off, so a price hike based on this feature alone is a stretch.

Nonetheless, what matters to most Americans is their cost of living in relation to the purchasing power of the dollar. We've been lucky compared to many countries that truly struggle with currency issues, but looking at the trend since the 1970s, there is no doubt we are being slowly squeezed by inflation.

In 1970 dollars, my purchasing power for the $2.88 fare from Uber would be worth $19.32 in 2020. I don't want to think what this will look like next year.


----------

